# RAM PROBLEME unter XP



## Dennis-S. (28. Januar 2003)

Ich habe bisher imm 256 MB Ram gehabt und Windows XP drauf. Nachdem ich mir einen neuen Riegel gekauft hatte (512er) hat der Rechner immer seinen Geist aufgegeben ich habe in´nerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen 6 mal neu installieren müssen. WOran kann das liegen?
1) 256er MB SDRAM Infineon
2) 512er MB SDRAM OEM (da liegt das Problem wohl, oder?)


----------



## fasty (28. Januar 2003)

zieh dir mal folgendes prog;

http://www.memtest86.com/

dann lässt du nur den neuen riegel drin und checkst den mal ... kann gut sein das der im ***** ist ...


----------

